# Dutch 300l - Godween



## Godween (2 Dec 2015)

My tank:
It is a 120x50x50cm (OW). Planted and filled 22.10.2015. Plants are from Tropica.
*Light*: 4x54 T5: 2 x 6500 K, 2 x 5800 K (10h).
*Substrate*: ADA Power Sand Special, ADA Soil New Amazonia.
*Fertilization*: pressurized CO2 (1,5 kg) with glass diffuser; ADA Bright K, Step 1, Green Bacter and JBL Denitrol. Aquarium and nutrients from: sklep.roslinyakwariowe.pl.
*Filtration*: Eheim Professionel 3 2075 and RO + mineraliser
*Plants*: Micranthemum umbrosum
Alternanthera reineckii Mini
Bacopa compact
Ludwigia glandulosa
Ludwigia arcuata
Pogostemon erectus
Hedyotis salzmannii
Alternanthera reineckii Rosanervig
Echinodorus osiris rubra
Hydrocotyle leucocephalla
Proserpinaca palustris
Ammania gracilis green
Hygrophila polysperma
Hygrophila salicifolia
Hygrophila balsamica
Vallisneria spiralis
Vallisneria gigantea
Micranthemum Monte Carlo
Blyxa japonica
*Fish*: Systomus pentazona, Pterophyllum scalare, Otocinclus, Mollienesia_._


----------



## Andy D (2 Dec 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## flygja (3 Dec 2015)

Very nice and healthy plants!


----------



## Martin in Holland (3 Dec 2015)

Splendid. Don't tell me this is your first tank ever....


----------



## Godween (3 Dec 2015)

Martin in China said:


> Splendid. Don't tell me this is your first tank ever....


This is not my first one, I did a few more in the past.
In this forum, this is my first tank 
Thanks


----------



## banthaman.jm (3 Dec 2015)

Lovely tank and welcome to ukaps
Jim


----------



## Cor (3 Dec 2015)

nice colors (y)


----------



## gilya (5 Dec 2015)

0.7 watt/litter is not too law for red high-tech plants? 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Godween (6 Dec 2015)

This is good. Fertilization is min.  - ADA.
Have a great day


----------



## PARAGUAY (9 Dec 2015)

Lovely healthy planted aquarium


----------



## Godween (9 Mar 2016)

Hi guys, update time on this aquarium.
I'm happy with the health of the tank  Maintenance is around 2....3 hours (mainly trimming and replanting, but includes water change 40...50%) every week. Fertilization - VIMI All in One.
Day 134:


----------



## Brian Murphy (9 Mar 2016)

Lovely tank ... lush!


----------



## Berlioz (11 Mar 2016)

Beautiful! I love the echinodorus. Have you gotten any flower spikes and/or pups from it?


----------



## Godween (11 Mar 2016)

Unfortunately not yet


----------



## salava8 (8 Aug 2016)

Hi Godween 

Nice tank! Nice plants!


----------



## Jester (11 Aug 2016)

this has matured into an absolute stunner. I love it.


----------



## Godween (11 Aug 2016)

Thank you for the comments. 
thnx salava8 and Jester


----------



## plutonow (22 Aug 2016)

Hi, maybe some updates?


----------

